# i want to buy a new handycam.. any suggestions?



## PavanPoghul (Dec 20, 2009)

which is the best handycam for under Rs 20,000/- which can be used to shoot short films.. if it can shoot in 720p.. its an added bonus...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 20, 2009)

I am also in the look out for one handicam.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 26, 2009)

20k is a small budget for a HD Capable camcorder.. I'll suggest u check www.buy.com and www.bestbuy.com for your product enquiry and then check te prices for the model u like in india..


----------

